

Scaling python webapps from 0 to 50 million users - A top-down approach - mike_andler
http://www.slideshare.net/jinaljhaveri/scaling-python-webapps-from-0-to-50-million-users-a-topdown-approach
pycon2010 scalability talk: scaling facebook apps
======
sirrocco
I wish this was a video presentation :( .

~~~
FraaJad
there is: see <http://pycon.blip.tv/>

All the presentations should be up already, if not, shortly.

~~~
sirrocco
Awesome :) thanks.

------
jinal
Here is a link to the video: <http://blip.tv/file/3359300>

------
jinal
Yes, the video of this presentation will be available on pycon.blip.tv soon.
Thanks Mike for posting this.

------
z8000
Wow. I was not expecting to read "paster" nor "mysql" in that presentation!

